# First Cycle - Super DMZ + ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT + Formeron - 18 years old



## B Lucky (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello IronMagazine,
   The following said is in a "theoretical" and "hypothetical" nature. Please read all the way through.

I have been contemplating this for a while now and was really rash in the beginning. I started off by going to one of the guys on the football team as school who is known to be taking Anadrol and Test. I wanted to start easy and just cut and get a lean look. He has me pay him 115$ and he comes back a few days later with "Clenbuterol" for me. I didn't know what clenbuterol was supposed to look like, the guy told me each pill was 10mg. So immediately starting I popped 2 tabs (20mg total). After 2 days I upped my dosage to 5 pills (2 in morning, 1 at lunch, 2 at night). I was doing that for a few days and then I started to get side effects such as extremely shallow breathing, my muscles seized up constantly, and my heart rate was extremely irregular. One day during a workout I fainted and was rushed to the ER. I had overdosed on antidepressants. Yes, the supposed clenbuterol 10mg a tab turned out to be Buproprion 200mg a tablet. I was sold fake clen, but not even fake clen but a prescription med that almost killed me. Due to this past experience I am done meddling with the "sources" local to me and decided I needed to do some research.

Here's the info about me now. I am 18 years old, 5'9", 135 lbs, about 15% bodyfat. I am normally less BF% (around 9%), but I am still recovering from a surgery and cannot workout for another few weeks, so the pounds keep adding up . My body has always had an extremely low testosterone level. The endocrinologist had to jump start my puberty with a diluted form of testosterone actually. I have been reading on the forums a lot lately, and checking out blogs and have heard of some really great products. I recently made an account today finally. So, I have done some research, not nearly as extensive as some of you probably have done, so please tell me if I miss anything.
The cons to starting AAS at a young age are mainly the possibility of ruining my body's ability to create testosterone, ruining my liver, and stunting my growth. I have always had an awful time making testosterone in my body, and it really does suck. I am satisfied with where I stand height wise as well. I am not too worried about the liver part as I am planning a short cycle, with cycle support.
------------------------------------------------
The Planned Cycle
------------------------------------------------
*Super DMZ by IronMagLabs, 2 capsules/day, 4 weeks
*Advanced Cycle Support by IronMagLabs, 3 capsules/day on cycle, 1 capsule/day during PCT
*Formeron by Black Lion Research, 2 pumps/day after showering on clean & exfoliated skin when pores are open, applied using forearms. This will prevent Gyno      side effects, and give me an edge during PCT.
*Taurine Supplement to combat potential back pumps


After Private Messaging with a few members they have told me that running a short 4 week cycle of Super DMZ should not be too hard on my liver, and that by supplementing it with Advanced Cycle Support and Formeron I should be covered.


------------------------------------------------------
Diet
------------------------------------------------------
I know I am a small guy, but I have a crazy metabolism and I pack away the food like no tomorrow. 

My meals generally go something like this every day.

Breakfast : 4 eggs, glass of milk, 2 bottles of water, banana, home made smoothie w/ whey, and oatmeal
10AM snack: bagel and creamcheese with smoked salmon, cottage cheese & strawberries
Lunch : 2 Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwiches on wheat bread, 2 ~8oz chicken breasts on top of a salad with light(diluted) caesar salad dressing, 2 bottles of gatorade (one bottle has whey powder mixed into it), 2 bottles of water
3PM snack : Lean Hamburger patty no bun, fruit salad, protein shake, string beans, brown rice, 3 bottles of water
Dinner : ~12 oz of fresh atlantic salmon, brown rice, side salad, bowl of pasta, tomato soup, baked potato w/ greek yogurt, 2 bottles of water
Pre-Bed Snack : Protein shake, hamburger w/ wheat bun, small 8oz glass of milk, bottle of water

That's generally my daily diet..... of course I always have minisnacks through out the whole day such as trailmix, chocolate covered almost (cheat food), dried cranberries, peeled oranges, yogurts here and there. I am open to any and all suggestions regarding diets, please suggest diets to me.

If you are wondering, I am into the aquatics scene, waterpolo and swimming.

---------------------------------------------------------
Workout
---------------------------------------------------------
I generally just go to the gym with a bunch of friends and just do full body 3x a week, then every other week we have a max out day. 
I am thinking about trying out a expedited version of the Insanity workout along with BB weightlifting sets, see if that can get me some nice results. Aside from the gym I run 3x a week, for 30 mins. I also swim 6-7 days of the week depending on my work schedule.

I am wondering how much of my gains I can expect to keep


------------
GOALS
------------
*Cut down BF%, get abs showing again
*Lean, sinewy look
*Gain muscle mass and retain it





P.S. I apologize if this is in the wrong section, it has to do with AAS so that is why I brought it here.


----------



## rocker44 (Apr 23, 2012)

i know you said you had probs with your test levels in the past but befor you start doing any AA's, you need to go back to your doc, get some tests done and see what your doc recommends.


----------



## B Lucky (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, when I was first diagnosed the endocrinologist told me I would end up using steroids later on because the issue.
I have recently had bloodwork done and I am unnaturally low apparently. They told me I can get another shot within 2-3 months, or according to the doctor, hypothetically speaking of course... I could look into AAS and get the benefits of AAS along with adding testosterone to y system.


So more so the question is does this cycle look good? How's the diet? And how much of my gains will I be expected to retain ??


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 23, 2012)

To start with, if our not gaining weight with your current diet, then even using steroids you will not gain any weight let alone keep any results..also you say you have low test levels, then why can't you just go on trt?

A couple of pointers on your cycle though:
- i would start with the ACS 1 or even 2 weeks before you start the DMZ
- Use a serm for PCT preferably clomid 50/25/25/25 aswel as the Formeron as i have heard nothing but good things from this AI.
-


----------



## B Lucky (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there a need for clomid on such a short cycle? I have heard that formeron should work perfectly as PCT. I will look into clomid.

I'll point out that my body reacts damn well to the added testosterone before. Before I got it I was 4'7" and scrawny as could be...2 years later plateaued at 5'9" with a decent swimmers build.

Called my endocrinologist today (he's a pretty cool guy, into weight lifting, early 30's). I "hypothetically" pitched the idea to him and named the supplements and he seemed familiar with them. He said that with my past history, I should be keeping most of my gains.

Is clomid really necessary however, I've seen people saying they used Formeron as their only PCT.


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes gains are possible to maintain, aslong as your DIET and TRAINING are intact. A serm is 100% recommended for PCT, clomid is the preferred serm to use..Formeron on its own as a PCT is not the safest way to go.


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 23, 2012)

What is your total testosterone number?   You can reach your goals by diet and training easily.


----------



## B Lucky (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, I've heard that Formeron lowers estrogen levels, and the SDMZ is supposed to be suppressive. 
I've heard some mixed ideas about running Formeron only...some claim it will be more than enough for a 4 week cycle, some are saying clomid is necessary. I am not on a huge budget. I would love to hear some more opinions and recommendations please!
Thanks for all the input


----------



## the_predator (Apr 23, 2012)

I heard about this crazy stuff they came out with a long time ago, suppose to work wonders for your physique...HARD WORK! You state that you usually go to the gym with a "bunch of friends" and lift. When I think of a bunch of friends I see a bunch of dudes bullshitting around a bench. How about eating? As stated above if you can't gain "any" weight naturally you think that superdmz and formeron is going to pack on the pounds? I lifted and busted ass for a full year with low test levels before I got on trt hoping to bring my levels up and still made some progress with no supplements, just protein bars and shakes. Yeah I only gained a few pounds that year but it's because I worked hard and ate right. Really train hard for a year or two then re-evaluate what's going on. If you have made no progress what so ever I'll layout a cycle for you myself.


----------



## B Lucky (Apr 23, 2012)

Most recent testing results in 
81 ng/dL :/


----------



## B Lucky (Apr 23, 2012)

Predator, I have a pretty decent diet, and no we don't screw around when we go to the gym. I workout with a bunch of of the varsity football players, they don't mess around. I appreciate your advice however. What do you think of my diet? Anything you would switch?

When I go running its with girls and guys on the cross country team

I really don't joke around, my dad had me in the gym 4 days a week since I was 12 up until 16 when I started working out with friends


----------



## the_predator (Apr 23, 2012)

It looks as if you are eating alot. Try to keep a log of calories, carbs, proteins, fats(don't worry to much about this as it looks as if you are eating pretty clean). I mean religious too! Every meal all the time! Also, your in between snacks, try to get in more protein with those(ex. beef jerky, an egg white, protein yogurt, stuff like that). I think all the cardio you do doesn't help with your fast metabolism and trying to retain weight. I mean you swim and run it sounds everyday more then just once a day. Maybe take a chill day here and there that is just gym work.


----------



## B Lucky (Apr 23, 2012)

the_predator said:


> It looks as if you are eating alot. Try to keep a log of calories, carbs, proteins, fats(don't worry to much about this as it looks as if you are eating pretty clean). I mean religious too! Every meal all the time! Also, your in between snacks, try to get in more protein with those(ex. beef jerky, an egg white, protein yogurt, stuff like that). I think all the cardio you do doesn't help with your fast metabolism and trying to retain weight. I mean you swim and run it sounds everyday more then just once a day. Maybe take a chill day here and there that is just gym work.



I will try doing that. I try and steer clear of beef jerky because lately for some reason it has been upsetting my stomach. As for the clomid, I know where to get it, I was just wondering if there's a cheaper alternative, I don't exactly have a big cash flow.
I have also seen CK post stuff about what he has been eating...and it sounds like he has some cheat food whenever he wants, not just on a cheat day. Is this a viable option for me, or is it just something that works with CK, strict dieting really takes a toll on me and I start to crave fast food like crazy.
I forgot to mention, I have ingrown shoulder muscles, so I am only able to do certain shoulder routines and can't do most of the machines in the gym. Can anyone recommend a good shoulder workout that isn't machine oriented?


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 23, 2012)

brandonscarinfo said:


> Most recent testing results in
> 81 ng/dL :/



if that's true, FUCK cycling, get on TRT. Get your test up to a normal human level and let diet/training do the rest for a few years. 81 ng I mean jesus that's absurd, how you get out of bed is beyond me. Not even talking about your physique, how you don't feel like absolute trash and have any sex drive at all makes no sense to me.



that's similar to the levels of someone who's been chemically castrated... you're not done developing yet and you still have time to grow a little in height and your face to get more masculine, shoulders broader etc. Seriously, go get on TRT and forget about steroids


----------



## B Lucky (Apr 23, 2012)

I go in for a shot of testosterone every 3 months or so, when I get the shot my level is around 800....

They have me on a steroid cycle almost, so it might be like stacking with test am I right?


----------



## B Lucky (Apr 23, 2012)

I do get depressed at times, feel extremely weak, sex drive is near non existent...


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 23, 2012)

bro I don't know what ester they have you on but 3 months is a verryyyyy long time in between. Bro everyone here has experienced low test at least during pct and they will all tell you that's no way to live. Talk to your doctor and get on a real TRT protocol, once a week injections you can even do them yourself. 


If I was personally in your shoes and exhausted all the doctors and none of them would do it (which I doubt, 81 test is wayyyy low) then I would do it myself. My test is probably over 1000 every day of the week, 800 for a few days post injection isn't even that amazing lol


----------



## B Lucky (Apr 23, 2012)

What are the risks with TRT?


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 23, 2012)

increased strength/muscle mass/lower bodyfat, persistent feeling of awesome, uncontrollable erections etc. 


long term- without hcg lower fertility, depending on dose red blood cell count can get high but donating blood occasionally will alleviate that, um again depending on dose you may need to take an arimidex pill 3x a week or so. In someone like yours case it's absolutely a no-brainer


----------



## B Lucky (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow I'll definitely have to look into this, thank you


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 23, 2012)

brandonscarinfo said:


> Wow I'll definitely have to look into this, thank you




There's a whole section here full of good info, have a talk with your doctor though and I think they will be understanding with someone who's levels are as low as yours. If not find a different doctor. I know they are already doing something for you but you should really be on a once a week schedule, 3 months is like triple what I've ever even heard of before. For stable blood levels and not feeling like you're on a constant hormonal rollercoaster once a week is best.


----------

